# Big Trout and Redfish in the Fall



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

In the last few weeks, cold fronts have finally started coming through and the fishing has been amazing! Mullet start getting thick in the shallows, and the trout and reds move in to feed at the buffet. This is my favorite time of year to get out and sightfish all day, and watching big fish eat my jerkbait never gets old!

The redfish have been a lot easier than the trout, but still not the easiest thing to do in clear water under bright blue skies. Most people sightfish with soft plastics, but I go a different route and keep using my hard plastic jerkbaits. The more erratic the action, the better the chance of getting their attention and getting a bite. Ripping an Xrap right by a redfish, and watching it explode after it like a missile, and then watching the gills flare before hooking up is one of the coolest things to see on the flats! 

The big trout are a whole other animal when it comes to sightfishing, and definitely take some serious patience to keep going after them since They Love To Play Games! They often follow a lure for 10, 20, 30yds (sometimes within inches of the lure without biting it) and it’s been fun trying to figure it out how to trigger them this year. 

Flounder have been around, and have been catching them even though I haven’t fished for them. They love to eat a jerkbait as well, and the ones that come off or follow the lure but don’t bite get fed a jig pretty quickly. 

All these fish have been in 1-3’ of water, hanging around mullet in the grass. The lures I used were the Rapala Xrap, Lucky Craft Flash Minnow and Rapala Twitchin Minnow fished at high speeds.

Here’s some pics from the last couple weekends:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

More pics


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Amen!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! So true about the trout playing with the idea of eating your lure.....especially this time of the year !


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

You're tha man, Jeff! I've found a few fish on my few outings but you're still the master! Thanks for the report and the tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Jeff, you definitely know how to locate the big ones!


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

That is awesome.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

now that's a report!! Very cool


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Great pictures Jeff!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeff, I have to get me a camera setup so I can get pictures like that!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!
Those are some impressive Trout for sure!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics and report brother. You've been killing it for sure.

One day I might have to drive east and trespass lol!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! Glad to see some of the same names on here still! Been having problems accessing this site and have no idea why, but glad it’s up and running again. Hope to post some reports as the cold of winter settles in.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice fish ! So true about the trout playing with the idea of eating your lure.....especially this time of the year !


It really is crazy to watch them, wish I knew what they were thinking, lol. Often so close, yet so far away.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> You're tha man, Jeff! I've found a few fish on my few outings but you're still the master! Thanks for the report and the tips. :thumbsup:


Thanks Sam, I’m glad you are finding some fish man! It’s been an amazing year and have learned a lot, but still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> Good job Jeff, you definitely know how to locate the big ones!


Thank you sir! You know where they at, I’m ready to see one of those monsters!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

wtbfishin' said:


> now that's a report!! Very cool


Hope to get back to it on a more regular basis. Thanks brotha!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Riverfan said:


> Great pictures Jeff!


Thank you, GoPro was a good investment for sure! Twitchin Minnow was getting crushed by some big ones all summer, definitely impressed me.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Boardfeet said:


> Wow!
> Those are some impressive Trout for sure!!


Nothing I’d rather fish for at this point, and Pensacola has a very good population of these fish to chase after. Hopefully they keep growing :yes:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Great pics and report brother. You've been killing it for sure.
> 
> One day I might have to drive east and trespass lol!!!


Thank you Chris, it’s been an amazing year. Definitely dedicated myself to trout this year. Really learned a lot and ready for next year. 

You are always welcome to come east and harass my fish, but man, I’m the one that needs to head west, lol. You guys definitely have some monsters over there. Will be over there this winter for sure, need to throw that swimbait at night in a few areas


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Another


----------



## Chrissybombs (Sep 26, 2018)

Awesome post! Thanks for sharing!


----------

